# DeBuyer vs Paderno vs Pentole Agnelli vs Contacto vs Vollrath



## monsieurlechef (Jul 30, 2016)

Bonjour a tous ! Hello everyone !

My name is Radan , I come from Belgrade (Serbia) and i just took my first kitchen in Podgorica ( Montenegro).

While choosing cookware I've stumbled upon a dilemma ...

I will go for gas / induction / charcoal oven combination( 6 gas burners ,2 induction hobs and full size 800mm x 560mm rod grill in 2 levels) in order to create possibilities , so I have to select cookware which I will be able to use with all three. Sure I know that gas/induction/oven(>250 C) combo doesn't make it easy for cookware selection I would rather go for all induction , than it would be simple - full S/S thick sandwich bottom and off I go , but you know ... the financial aspect made me go for gas as my primary source of heat. Anyway , I plan to abuse the induction as much as I can.

Regarding my future gas range. It is Italian "Tecnoinox" with 2x3,5kW , 2x5kW and 2x7,2kW topped with robust stainless steel pan holders. Very solid piece of equipment in that price range.





  








713012.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 30, 2016








And this would be my humble induction element. 2x 3,5 kW or 1x5kW. It is commercial appliance.





  








105838.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016








And let's get down to the business...

I usually used thick aluminum skillets and saute pans with uniform thickness for cooking with gas. More rounded or Lyonesse design.





  








makethumbnail.ashx?Image=1405&w=300&tabid=88&h=0




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016











  








8480.20-2.jpg?1445940822




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016








For induction I've used composite(s/s - alu - s/s) thin wall cookware , approximately 2,3 - 2,7 mm, the most.

The compostite(uniformed thickness 2,7mm) is killer with induction!

For the larger vessels I will most definitely go for S/S with thick sandwich bottom. Because larger pots have straight edges = large bottom surface and thick bottom means somewhat slower and more even heat distribution with minimal risk of deformations.

The full aluminum 5mm thickness is killer with gas because it has no infernally hot spots due to uniform thickness , and rounded bottom just lets any excess flames pass by.

I would go for composite material but I can't predict how it will behave on open flames because it's pretty thin actually.. I fear it could deform or have poor heat distribution due to thinness.

Another option is cast aluminum .. De Buyer Choc Extreme for example ... This serie is killer both on gas and induction , but it is non-stick coated. Though the coating is very very good and durable , it will require non-metal tools in order to preserve it , which is by itself a pain to begin with.

There is also Contacto .. I have zero experience with theirs products so it would be a leap of faith to go for them. They have nice cast aluminum and composite pans and pots...

The brands I consider are :

-=DE BUYER=-

1. RISOTTO 1st OPTION (24 cm diam. ; compsite material 2,8 mm uniformed thickness)

1.




  








3730-20.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016








1.RISOTTO 2nd OPTION (24 cm diam. ; cast aluminum 3+ mm thickness + thicker magnetic bottom)

2.RISOTTO 2nd OPTION ALTERNATIVE (24 cm diam. ; composite material 2,3 mm uniformed thickness)





  








8321-20.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016







1.




  








3736-20.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016







2.

1.PASTA 1st OPTION (28 cm and 32 cm diam. ; cast aluminum 3 mm thickness + thicker magnetic bottom)

2.PASTA 2nd OPTION (28 cmc and 32 cm diam. ; composite material 2,8 mm uniformed thickness)





  








8300.jpg?itok=Gc1m4RaI




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016







1.




  








3724-20.jpg?itok=FH2H3flO




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016







2.

-=PADERNO=-

1.RISOTTO 1st OPTION (24 cm diameter ;composite 2,2 mm uniformed thickness )

2.RISOTTO 1st OPTION ALTERNATIVE (24 cm diameter ; walls 1,2 mm , bottom 7,5 mm)





  








12508-24.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 30, 2016







1.




  








11108-16.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 30, 2016







2.

1.RISOTTO 2nd OPTION (24 cm diameter ; composite uniformed thickness 2,2 mm)

2.RISOTTO 2nd OPTION ALTERNATIVE (24 cm diameter ; walls 1,2 mm , bottom 7,5 mm)

3.RISOTTO 2nd OPTION ALTERNATIVE 2 (24 cm diameter ; walls 1,2 mm , bottom 7,5 mm)





  








12513-16.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 30, 2016







1.




  








11112-16.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 30, 2016







2.




  








11113-18.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 30, 2016







3.

1.RISOTTO 3rd OPTION (24 cm and 26 cm diameter ; composite uniformed thickness 2,2 mm) +

PASTA 1st. OPTION ( 28 cm and 32 cm composite uniformed thickness 2,2 mm)

2.RISOTTO 3rd OPTION ALTERNATIVE (24 cm diameter ; walls 1,2 mm , bottom 7,5 mm)

PASTA 1st. OPTION ALTERNATIVE (28 cm diameter ; walls 1,2 mm , bottom 7,5 mm)





  








12514-24.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 30, 2016







1.




  








11114-20.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 30, 2016







2.

-=PENTOLE AGNELLI=-

1.RISOTTO 1st OPTION(24 cm diam. ;composite material 2,5 mm uniformed thickness)





  








ALIX107ALIN16.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016







1.

PASTA ans MAYBE RISOTTO 2nd OPTION ( 24 cm , 28 cm and 32 cm diam. ; composite material 2,5 mm uniformed thickness)





  








ShowImageForProduct.ashx?m=Pentole%20Agnelli&o=111




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016







1.

-=CONTACTO=-

1.RISOTTO 1st OPTION (24 cm and 28 cm diam. ; cast aluminum of unknown thickness >3 mm + 7 mm magnetic bottom)

2.RISOTTO 1st OPTION ALTERNATIVE (24 cm diam. ; composite material of unknown uniformed thickness > 2 mm)





  








s5579.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016







1.




  








s0548.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016







2.

1.PASTA AND RISOTTO 2nd OPTION (24 cm ,28 cm and 32 cm diam. ; cast aluminum of unkown thickness >3 mm + 7 mm magnetic bottom)





  








s5575.jpg




__
monsieurlechef


__
Jul 31, 2016







2.

The biggest unknown by far is oes the composite material cookware behave well on gas burners? I am little woried because of thinness... Will it have hot spots like regular full S/S with sandwich bottom (the the belt just around the sandwich bottom disc , because of thin sidewalls)? Will it deform by time?

Does anyone have experience with Contacto?

Did anyone used cast aluminum non stick cookware in very hot oven?

I would like to hear your recommendations and reflections on possible options , material and shapes.

Also , if you have some advice for me , I would be more than happy to take it into consideration.

Thanks in advance

Cordialment

Radan Popovic


----------

